
Fantastic Place To Share And Find New Recipes - msgbeepa
http://www.wikio.com/webinfo?id=15399367
======
far33d
I'm going to have to check this out... I use epicurious.com all the time, but
that's restricted to the CondeNaste food magazine recipes. The rest of the
recipe sites suck.. no reviews, no feedback, no indication that a recipe is
good or not.

At the house I lived in during college we had a strict "No Internet Recipes"
rule. But that was... well a while ago.

------
staunch
msgbeepa is a spammer. This is a paid post and spam submission.

------
far33d
damn i got played!

